# looking for an in expesive sub gravel heater



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

anyone know were i can find one?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Do you mean like an undergravel heating cable? 

Cheapest I know of is none. Studies have shown that there is no benefit to having one at all.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I had a friend selling one, CHEAP, I will point him to this thread


----------

